
Private War: Erik Prince Has His Eye on Afghanistan's Rare Metals - atlasunshrugged
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/aramroston/private-war-erik-prince-has-his-eye-on-afghanistans-rare
======
basicplus2
This is everything that is wrong with America

